# 4.67 Rating After My First 12 Fares



## ChrisRap (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello,
I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.

Any insight I can get would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Just don't worry and keep doing your best. Your rating will even out eventually if you're good or else there's a Uber university to go to. Good luck!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Even Uber, as unreasonable as it is, understands that your rating might not be the best, at first.

Simply render the best service that you can.

Be polite or at least civil.

Keep the car clean. Once per week to the car wash usually suffices. Put rubber floor mats into the car. Shake out the things at least once per day or if you notice their being dirty. If there is mud or something on them,. usually a quick wash with a garden hose or a bottle of Spray Nine and a roll of paper towels will handle that. I keep some sort of de-stinkifier in the car, as passengers tend to have pungent carryout, at the least. There are others who have no idea why Proctor and Gamble are in business or those who put out a cigaret just as you are pulling up to the address and drag those smells in with them.

When the user boards the vehicle and you start the trip, tell him that you are going to follow the GPS unless he has a way that he prefers. I use the Jippy Yess only to get to or around certain suburbs, here, but, I have an advantage. If the user prefers a different way, usually he will tell you.

You can do the water, candy, gum, charger thing if you must. The only reason that I do it is that I have it in the cab. If I am going to drive UberX that day instead of the cab, I pull a bunch of stuff out of the cab as it is, so, I just grab the water and the candy while I am at it. I have the AUX cord, but I do not have fifty different kinds of chargers. I used to have one of those round jobbies that had several types of fittings, but after three of them stopped working after only several days' use, I gave up on 'em.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


Every driver goes through this. If you are a good driver your ratings will even out. If you are not, your rating will show.

Just drive and drive until you get out of the honeymoon stage and go into the next stage of Ubering. This is where you will start working your strategy and realizing why drivers do some of the things they do like log off and wait for the surge or not allow more than max passenger in your car.

For now don't stress and keep on reading this forum.


----------



## Ck42 (Sep 4, 2016)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


Hi I'm getting low ratings too but there aren't any comments in the complaint section to know why the low rate. I have been having trouble with the uber navigation system directing me off route taking me longer to get to the destination. I just downloaded waze and hopefully that won't continue.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

After doing Lyft exclusively since October in DC area, I went over to Uber in July of this year. My ratings on Lyft? 4.97. Uber? They reached 4.64 at the lowest point when I first started out. I was doing the SAME exact thing. It really just depends on the idiots that you get for riders. I literally couldn't figure out what I was doing 'wrong' but like the others have said here, it will all even out in the end. Uber bases the rating on last 500 rides so you have some time to bring it up. I also look at the ratings as a good barometer as to how I do and I have really really high expectations for myself but you can't please everyone out there. Esp. since most of our customers are now entitled Burger Flippers.


----------



## ChrisRap (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey guys,
Just dropped of a lady who said she thought I did a great job - she typed a bunch of really positive stuff in the comments section and submitted but it hasn't shown up, what gives? Does it take awhile to post? Also, I'm a 4.69 now... I only did about 5 fares or so today, but now i have 10 5 star ratings and out of 13 rated trips (Once again someone did not give me 5 stars... WHY!?) 

I think I'm going to be able to stick around and do this but where is that last riders positive feedback? Do the comment ones take awhile to post?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

You will see the comments probably tomorrow or next day. Takes a while to show up.

Keep doing it, you're doing fine. It's just that you have minimal rides so it's gonna take a while to get back up.


----------



## scanfinn (Aug 28, 2016)

Stop looking at your ratings. You'll be fine.


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ck42 said:


> Hi I'm getting low ratings too but there aren't any comments in the complaint section to know why the low rate. I have been having trouble with the uber navigation system directing me off route taking me longer to get to the destination. I just downloaded waze and hopefully that won't continue.


Do not use the Uber anything....down load Waze, and try that. go into settings and select it. ITs not pefect, but its better than what Uber offeres. Also Google is good.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Pax knew you were new & were miffed. 
They've gotten used to Somali-esque drivers who speed, run lights, know the best shortcuts & more importantly don't judge their sketch behavior.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

some pax think 4 stars is good. but just in case make sure you smell good not wearing heavy cologne. make sure you feel the pax out talk only if they seem chatty. make sure car is clean and doesnt over smell of freshner as some get sick smelling too much. less is more. ask if they prefer a route , sometimes the app gps send the longer way or a way they arent used to even if its shorter they still *****.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

With cool passengers on board explain the way the ratings works and they usually will give 5 stars. A 4 star does not equal very good but not perfect it means fire this driver.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Dont sweat it, learn how to avoid bad passengers, never start a ride until you can examine their attitude. Give 5 stars liberally, rinse repeat and your score will go up.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

agtg said:


> Dont sweat it, learn how to avoid bad passengers, never start a ride until you can examine their attitude. Give 5 stars liberally, rinse repeat and your score will go up.


The give out 5 stars is the best advise. I started to 4 star non tippers and rating went down.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


Your rating is gonna go up and down a lot during your first 500 trips, then it'll level out.

Uber's sneaky rating system is their way of wanting us to kiss people's asses for pennies. Ignore the rating system.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

scanfinn said:


> Stop looking at your ratings. You'll be fine.


Yup, as long as you are not deactivated they are almost meaningless. I have a really good rating right now but I have had good passengers. All it takes is one dick who gives 1 stars to ruin your rating.


----------



## JoeD16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Clean, courteous, safe and know where you're going - oh and shut up unless they initiate a conversation and even then stay neutral and get them the hell out of your car!


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


Relax. Take a deep breath. Don't sweat the rating right now. That is not unusual for being new. I've been at it a year & can't seem to get over 4.82. No matter how good a job you do, somebody will want to stick it to you because they had a bad day or something. If you are really concerned, email them and ask. I used to give out water & all kinds of snacks. Did not help my ratings. People complained about the type of water & snacks. Now, i save the money. I always ask if they have a preferred route, shortcuts & in conversation, let them know, if they are not happy with something I am doing, please let me know so I can correct the problem. I get good response. I keep the radio off. I ask if they want it on & what station. Good luck & don't sweat it.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Ck42 said:


> Hi I'm getting low ratings too but there aren't any comments in the complaint section to know why the low rate. I have been having trouble with the uber navigation system directing me off route taking me longer to get to the destination. I just downloaded waze and hopefully that won't continue.


Always ask the pax if they have a preferred route.


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


I'm new too, started last Tuesday...what I've learned so far is that everyone appreciates a "newbie", tell them you just started and to be patient for any mistakes...during the conversation tell them that a 4 Star is like telling Uber to fire you and only a 5 Star helps you...there are people out there who actually believe it's wrong to give a 100% rating and think they're being nice by giving you their best which happens to be 4 Stars...I also trade ratings with customers by saying "I'll give you 5 stars if you give me 5 stars - LOL" they always laugh and agree do it


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


Unfortunately in my experience some nationalities don't believe in giving a 5 Star rating, its against their rules, mainly those who have tiger mums. Don't expect 5 stars. So each non 5 Star rating brings you closer to 4.6. its a crap system with no accountability to foolsber and pax. Driver cops everything. Being a good people person to the point of counselling people is a plus. Good luck you can learn a lot from this forum


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Lladnarg said:


> I'm new too, started last Tuesday...what I've learned so far is that everyone appreciates a "newbie", tell them you just started and to be patient for any mistakes...during the conversation tell them that a 4 Star is like telling Uber to fire you and only a 5 Star helps you...there are people out there who actually believe it's wrong to give a 100% rating and think they're being nice by giving you their best which happens to be 4 Stars...I also trade ratings with customers by saying "I'll give you 5 stars if you give me 5 stars - LOL" they always laugh and agree do it


I do a variation on this good tactic....if I've had good conversation with the rider, as they're exiting I'll say "I'm giving you a solid 5 star rating and hopefully you'll do the same for me.". Many are surprised to find out that drivers can rate them, so I'm thinking that it might be incentive for them to give us better ratings. My rating after almost 1900 trips is 4.91. Doing something right I guess. I think it helps that 95% of my riders are tourists on vacation and in a very good mood.


----------



## JoeD16 (Jul 21, 2016)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I do a variation on this good tactic....if I've had good conversation with the rider, as they're exiting I'll say "I'm giving you a solid 5 star rating and hopefully you'll do the same for me.". Many are surprised to find out that drivers can rate them, so I'm thinking that it might be incentive for them to give us better ratings. My rating after almost 1900 trips is 4.91. Doing something right I guess. I think it helps that 95% of my riders are tourists on vacation and in a very good mood.


Not to change the subject but how can you check to see how many lifetime trips you have? Since the Uber partner updated on my phone it no longer displays that data, it only shows me how many 5 star ratings I have.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


Its going to happen at first, its going to fluctuate at the beginning. Try to stay away from the late night crowd. Pick up people during the day. But if I were you I wouldnt do this too long.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

I noticed something odd with my ratings. (I'm new also and have a couple dozen trips so far) My rating was decent for a bit and then SANK real fast to 4.5, with 13 five star rides. Then next day it changed to 14 five star rides (on a day I did no driving at all), and the rating peeked above the fearsome 4.6, to 4.61. THEN, next day, the 14 five star rides dropped to 13 again, but the rating stayed at 4.61. 

whatever...I am listening to the people advising us to not worry about the ratings, and just do the best I can...


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> They've gotten used to Somali-esque drivers who speed, run lights, know the best shortcuts & more importantly don't judge their sketch behavior.


These guys make me the most money!


----------



## CarebearSweet (May 29, 2016)

ChrisRap said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone could give me insight into this. I'm a new Uber driver and I thought every trip went really well. I don't really know what I did wrong - am I just unlucky? There were no complaints at all in the car while I was driving. There are no comments or anything for me even know what the issue was? Am I going to get deactivated? I didn't think this would be such a stressful scenario.
> 
> Any insight I can get would be appreciated.
> ...


Are you a hard braker or do you take off too fast. That could be a problem for some people. I've seen my rating dip after a ride where traffic comes to a dead stop and I brake hard or someone cuts me off and I have to slam on brakes. Even though its clearly not me. I've noticed in those instances I'll get a less than 5 star rating after the trip. I also have a heavy foot and take off really fast. Some ppl don't mind, some do.


----------



## CarebearSweet (May 29, 2016)

Boozoo said:


> I noticed something odd with my ratings. (I'm new also and have a couple dozen trips so far) My rating was decent for a bit and then SANK real fast to 4.5, with 13 five star rides. Then next day it changed to 14 five star rides (on a day I did no driving at all), and the rating peeked above the fearsome 4.6, to 4.61. THEN, next day, the 14 five star rides dropped to 13 again, but the rating stayed at 4.61.
> 
> whatever...I am listening to the people advising us to not worry about the ratings, and just do the best I can...


From my understand a rider has 5 days (I believe) to rate a driver after the trip. There is also an option to go back and change a rating as well.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

1. tell your passenger to bend over
2. put lube on your nose
3. really i mean like reallllllyyyy get in there. 

welcome to uber.


----------



## JoeD16 (Jul 21, 2016)

331303 said:


> 1. tell your passenger to bend over
> 2. put lube on your nose
> 3. really i mean like reallllllyyyy get in there.
> 
> welcome to uber.


This is funny as heck!


----------

